# PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

Redaktionell







*PETA an Grundschulen: 
Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf  ​*
Kommentar

TopAgrar hat einen interessanten Artikel gebracht, in dem es um die versuchte Einflussnahme  von PETA (die auch hier wieder fälschlicherweise als Tierschutz-
 statt als Tierrechtsorganisation bezeichnet werden) auf Grundschulen geht:
https://www.topagrar.com/news/Home-...-Tierschutzfragen-an-Schulen-auf-8687150.html

Die CSU-Politikern und Bundestagsabgeordnete Marlene Mortler mahnt an, dass man hier gegensteuern muss für eine objektivere Betrachtung und offene Diskussion.

Die Lehrkräfte sollten mit den Schülern Landwirte und Jäger besuchen, damit die sich ein eigenes Bild von der Realität machen können.

Sie wird zitiert:


			
				www.topagrar.com schrieb:
			
		

> „Sieht so eine offene und wertungsfreie Vermittlung von Tierschutzfragen aus?“, fragt Mortler. Mortler vermisst Anerkennung dafür, dass die Jagd für den Artenschutz eine wichtige Rolle spiele. „Ohne die Bejagung von Fressfeinden sähe der Bestand von vielen Arten ganz anders aus“, sagt sie.
> 
> Die von PETA angeschriebenen Schulen ruft sie dazu auf, die übersandten Flyer nicht im Unterricht zu verteilen. „Die Lehrkräfte sollten mit ihren Schülern vielmehr die Landwirte und Jäger vor Ort besuchen und sich ein eigenes Bild von der Realität machen“, sagte Mortler.



*Im Artikel von Topagrar sind, wie wir alle lesen können, Angler oder das Angeln nicht mit einem Wort erwähnt. *

Warum ich den Artikel dennoch kommentiere?

*GENAU DESWEGEN!!!*

Frau Mortler als Bundespolitikerin, die augenscheinlich naturnutzenden Menschen näher steht als spendensammelnden Tierrechtlern, nennt hier explizit Jäger und Bauern, aber NICHT die Angler, um Kindern einen realistischeren Blick zu geben!

Obwohl die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer in ihren Verbänden immer von Jugend und Ausbildung etc. schwadronieren:
*Dann ist das ein Beleg mehr dazu, wie wenig die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Verbände der Sport- und Angelfischerei taugt.*

Und hier gilt das genauso für den DAFV (http://www.dafv.de/index.php/der-dafv/verbandsjugend) als Bundesverband (da es um eine Bundestagsabgeordnete geht) wie auch um den aus dem DAFV ausgetretenen Landesfischereiverband Bayern (http://fischer-jugend.de/), da Frau Mortel ja als CSU-Mitglied aus Bayern kommt.

Wie hohl also das Wortgeklingel dieser Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei in- und ausserhalb des DAFV in Bezug auf Jugend und Ausbildung angesichts der Tatsache ist, dass Politik das augenscheinlich nicht mal ansatzweise wahrnimmt und verwendet, ist traurig zu sehen.

Wenn man schon mal was Anglerfreundliches, Gutes tut, dann MUSS man auch drüber reden!

Und spätestens dann, wenn man wie hier die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei da nicht mal mit so grundlegenden Themen, die sich Verbände selber auf die Fahnen schreiben, in der Politik wahrgenommen wird, sollte man sich entweder überlegen zurückzutreten und Platz zu machen!

Oder sich in eine Ecke stellen und schämen, wie früher in der Schule mal üblich. 


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## schuppensammler (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Naja klingt für mich eher so, als hätte sie das jetzt nicht böse gemeint, dass sie die Angler nicht erwähnt, sondern einfach nur sagen wollen, dass jeder sich selbst ein Bild machen soll. Wenn man ihr das vorher gesagt hätte, hätte die sicher auch die Angler erwähnt....


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

*Natürlich hat die Politikerin das nicht böse gemeint!!

Sie unterstützt ja die Naturnutzer!*

*"Böse" ist*, dass ihr sofort Landwirte und Jäger eingefallen sind - *NICHT ABER ANGLER!!!*
Und so das Versagen der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Verbände der Sport- und Angelfischerei klar wird - DAS IST DAS BÖSE, nicht die Politikerin!

Obwohl Angler über ihre Vereine viel präsenter sind vor Ort und sich explizit der Jugendarbeit verschreiben - da kann und MÜSSTE man was draus machen!!! 

Daher ist das Verbandsversagen, wenn Politikern bei so einem wichtigen Thema dann Bauern und Jäger, aber eben NICHT Angler und Angeln als erstes mit in den Sinn kommen.




schuppensammler schrieb:


> Wenn man ihr das vorher gesagt hätte, hätte die sicher auch die Angler erwähnt....


GENAU!! Und genau das nennt man (die bei Sport- und Angelfischern ja leider fehlende, bzw. zumindest wie man hier sieht, nicht wirksame) Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit! 

DAS WÄRE JA DEREN AUFGABE!!!

Genau das ist ja der Punkt, an dem sowas offensichtlich wird!!


----------



## fishhawk (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Hat Thomas wohl leider echt.

Wenn man bedenkt, dass fast jeder Angelverein eine Jugendgruppe unterhält, dass es viele Möglichkeiten wie  Schnupperangeln, Ferienaktionen, Fischereilehrpfade, usw. gibt, ist es schon traurig, dass dies in der Politik kaum wahrgenommen wird.

In der Beziehung haben die Jäger wahrscheinlich weniger zu bieten.
Dafür haben sie wohl ne bessere Lobby, die ne bessere Arbeit macht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Du hasts verstanden, wie ich das meinte.

Danke!!!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Hallo miteinander,

die ist *Bundestagsabgeordnete* und befasst sich deshalb mit *Bundesangelegenheiten >> Landwirtschaft und Jagdrecht.*

Angeln ist Ländersache.

Für Bayern gibt es das Konzept *Angler machen Schule.* Damit kann unterm Strich jeder Verein/Angler mit einem ausgearbeiteten Konzept anschaulich an die Schüler vermitteln was Angeln bedeutet. 

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Darum gehts nicht - es geht um Schule (LANDESSACHE), wozu auch Bundespolitiker sich äussern dürfen, da PETA das bundesweit versendet ...

Es geht darum, dass da der Politik sofort Jagd und Landwirt einfallen, aber nicht Angler.


----------



## fishhawk (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



> Für Bayern gibt es das Konzept Angler machen Schule.



Frau Mortler kommt ja aus Bayern, trotzdem nennt sie nur Bauern und Jäger als Ansprechpartner für die Schulen.


----------



## schuppensammler (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Bauern und Jäger gibt's auch mehr als Angler


----------



## Meefo 46 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Moin .

Für mich ist das sehr bezeichnend das in ihrer Aussage keine 

Angler vorkommen, gerade weil Angler mehr für den Natur

und Gewässerschutz machen wie die anderen genannten.




Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Andyman (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Hallo,
Sind die Schulen nicht zur Neutralität verpflichtet? Da dürfte so etwas was PETA da vorhat überhaupt nicht genehmigungsfähig sein.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

ist noch ne andere Frage, aber hier ja nicht das Thema..

Hier gehts drum, wie wenig die Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit der Verbände 
 der Sport- und Angelfischerei Wirkung zeigt, wenn in einem solchen Fall der Politik nur Bauern und Jäger einfallen, obwohl Angler und ihre Vereine viel Jugendarbeit machen (mehr jedenfalls als Bauern und Jäger zusamen - ohne denen zu nahe treten zu wollen)..

Weder vom DAFV noch von einem Landesverband habe ich bis dato irgendwo eine Pressemeldung in öffentlichen Medien zu diesem Thema "PETA an Schulen" - oder wenigstens auf deren eigenen Seiten - gefunden!

Sollte einer bei einem Verband wenigstens dazu was auf deren Seiten finden, bitte Link reinstellen - müsste man dann ja auch loben!


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

In dem Flyer bzw: dem Unterrichtsmaterialpaket, das an Grundschulen verschickt wurde, wird Hetze gegen Jäger und Landwirte gemacht. Angler sind nicht genannt!

Frau Mortler, selbst Landwirtschsftmeisterin, nimmt konkret und sehr pragmatisch (Gegenmassnahmen) zu dem Inhalt des PETA Materials Stellung.
Es ist durchaus äußerst geschickt, auf die Inhhalte von PETA Material Stellung zu nehmen und das Thema nicht auch auf nichtgenannte und nicht betroffene Gruppierungen zu erweitern.
PETA erwähnt Angler bei dem Unterrichtsmaterial nicht und es ist gut so, diese nicht in den Adressatenkreis einzufügen und hoffe inständig, dass  dies auch das AB nicht ändert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Kann man so sehen wie Du, wenn man Entschuldigungen sucht für Verbandsversagen. 

Ein guter Verband wäre aber so oder so so präsent, dass eine Politikerin die gute Arbeit der Vereine in der Jugendbildung als positives Beispiel mit angeführt hätte. 

Ich sehe es daher dennoch anders.
Als verpasste Gelegenheit durch die Verbände!

Wenn die NOCH nicht begriffen haben, dass hier IMMER Jäger, Bauern, Angler etc., zusammen gehören, ists eh zu spät....

Und deswegen ist es eben NICHT gut, dass sich Angelfischerverbände eine solche Gelegenheit zur öffentlichen Positionierung entgehen lassen und wieder NICHTS machen..

Wie bisher immer beim Thema PETA?

Ist ja durchgängig:
 Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?

Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion

Und gerade hier KÖNNTEN ja die Verbände die tolle Jugendarbeit ihrer Vereine hervorheben und sich positiv präsentieren.


*DAS SIND ELFMETER, die man auch versenken muss!*

Daher:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weder vom DAFV noch von einem Landesverband habe ich bis dato irgendwo eine Pressemeldung in öffentlichen Medien zu diesem Thema "PETA an Schulen" - oder wenigstens auf deren eigenen Seiten - gefunden!
> 
> Sollte einer bei einem Verband wenigstens dazu was auf deren Seiten finden, bitte Link reinstellen - müsste man dann ja auch loben!


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

In diesem Fall ist es nicht nur gut, sondern das Beste was man machen kann, sich selbst nicht in die Schusslinie zu bringen. 
Es sind explizit nur Jäger und Landwirte angegriffen, und wenn nun Angler "HIER" schreien würden, würde ich an jediglicher Intelligenz dieser zweifeln, nein sogar jedigliche Intelligenz diesen absprechen.

Ich kann meine Hoffnung nur wiederholen, dass das AB sich iintelligent genug verhält und die Angler in Bayern nicht ins Spiel bringt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Angler müssen nicht HIER schreien, um sich in Schusslinie zu bringen.

Sondern die Verbände müssen schreiben und LAUTHALS SCHREiEN:


> *HIER, wir zeigen wie es geht!!!*
> 
> Unsere Vereine machen tolle, praktische Jugendarbeit draussen in der Natur!
> 
> ...



Man kann auch weiter verbandstypisch den Schwanz einziehen.................:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?
> 
> Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Es zeigt sich, dass du wenig Einblick in Tätigkeit und Präsenz der Anglerschaft in Bayern hast.

Ich wünsche mir, dass du diesen Tread löscht, damit nicht von dir, wenn auch nicht beabsichtigt, der Angelschaft in Bayern geschadet wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Wieso soll es Anglern schaden, wenn sie zeigen, was kompetente Jugendarbeit ist?

Und zu Jägern und Anglern stehen? 

Und gegen PETA??

Und Leistungen der eigenen Vereine positiv und breit zu präsentieren?

Und eine solche Veröffentlichung wie von Frau Mortler sofort zu nutzen, um auf diese positiven Leistungen hinzuweisen?

Warum soll aktive und positive Öffentlichkeitsarbeit schaden?


----------



## Nordan (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> In diesem Fall ist es nicht nur gut, sondern das Beste was man machen kann, sich selbst nicht in die Schusslinie zu bringen.
> Es sind explizit nur Jäger und Landwirte angegriffen, und wenn nun Angler "HIER" schreien würden, würde ich an jediglicher Intelligenz dieser zweifeln, nein sogar jedigliche Intelligenz diesen absprechen.
> 
> Ich kann meine Hoffnung nur wiederholen, dass das AB sich iintelligent genug verhält und die Angler in Bayern nicht ins Spiel bringt!



Aber genau das ist doch DAS Problem der Angler in ganz Deutschland. So tun als wär man nicht da.

Ziehen sich methaphorisch olivgrüne Klamotten an und hoffen, dass sie nicht auffallen wenn sie das Maul halten. Hat bisher noch kein einziges mal hingehauen#d
Jedesmal voll in die Presche springen und zeigen was man alles gutes macht für Wasser und umliegende Natur, sowie Freizeitbeschäftigung, Jugendarbeit und somit auch die Gesellschaft!

Der Angler ist still,
es droht ein Verbot,
der Angler ist still,
es kommt das Verbot,
der Angler ist still,
Angeln wird verboten,
der Angler fragt warum?


----------



## feederbrassen (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Ich jetzt nur den Anfang gelesen und mir schwillt der Kamm. Die Kinder müssen sich definitiv ein eigenes Bild machen können und deshalb darf so etwas wie Peta auf keinen Fall dürfen. 
Das muss unterbunden werden
Denn sonst sind die Kinder komplett versaut.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Das kann ja der Landesverband gerne machen, und wer die Tätigkeiten und Präsenz des Verbandes in Bayern kennt, schätzt dies besonders was die Jugend angeht sehr.  Der Vorstoß von PETA sollte anregen, diese Tätigkeitzen und Präsenz aktiv und proaktiv noch weiter auszubauen. 
Aber es ist opportun, dies nicht offen in direktem Zusammenhang auf das Unterrichtsmaterial-Paket von PETA zu tun als quasi reagierender Angegriffener.
Dass und auch wie Frau Mortler, gelernte Landwirtschaftsmeisterin, auf den PETA Flyer, der gegen Jäger und Landwirte gerichtet ist, konkret für die Angegriffenen reagiert, ist für alle Beteiligten bestens. Nichtbeteiligte, wie unter anderen die Anglerschaft, herauszuhalten ist höchste Pflicht, die sie als intelligenter Mensch durchblickt und anwendet.

Zudem erlaube ich mir, mich ausnahmsweise auch mal selbst zu zitieren:



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Es zeigt sich, dass du [gemeint ist Thomas, Anmerkung des Autors] wenig Einblick in Tätigkeit und Präsenz der Anglerschaft in Bayern hast.
> 
> Ich wünsche mir, dass du diesen Tread löscht, damit nicht von dir, wenn  auch nicht beabsichtigt, der Angelschaft in Bayern geschadet  wird.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Hallo

das Problem ist doch nicht die Jugendarbeit in den Angelvereinen.

Das Problemfeld ist die Schule. Tierschutz ist Staatsziel und damit in der Schule zu vermitteln. Es geht allein um die Frage ob sich PETA noch im Rahmen des demokratischen Grundkonsenses bewegt und damit an Schulen landen darf oder nicht.

So lang PETA (an Schulen) nicht verboten ist, muss den Schulen ein attraktiveres Alternativmodell geboten werden. Aber das findet an den Schulen statt (und nicht in Angelvereinen) und Zielgruppe sind die Kinder, die nicht angeln.


Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Eben - und das versagt DAFV wie die anderen Verbände, das entsprechend breit zu publizieren und aufzustellen. 

Ihr erinnert euch, zu was solches Verbandsversagen dann führt, wo man das nachher erst wieder alles mühsam einfangen muss?

Osnabrück, Ferienangeln, Peta....

Zudem ist ja eure bayerische Sichtweise "nett", aber auch ihr sei nicht der Nabel der Welt ;-)) 

Es geht um eine bundesweite Geschichte, die von einer - zugegeben - bayerischen Politikerin hier kommentiert wurde.

Nochmal:
Dass da Angeln und Angler mit ihrer Jugendarbeit und den Möglichkeiten NICHT automatisch mit von Politikern als positives Beispiel genannt wird, DAS zeigt genauso das Versagen in Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

Ebenso, dass in keinem Verband dazu offensiv berichtet und Hilfe angeboten wird für Jäger und Bauern seitens der organisierten  Sport- und Angelfischer ..


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



Nordan schrieb:


> *Aber genau das ist doch DAS Problem der Angler in ganz Deutschland. So tun als wär man nicht da.
> *
> Ziehen sich methaphorisch olivgrüne Klamotten an und hoffen, dass sie nicht auffallen wenn sie das Maul halten. Hat bisher noch kein einziges mal hingehauen#d
> Jedesmal voll in die Presche springen und zeigen was man alles gutes macht für Wasser und umliegende Natur, sowie Freizeitbeschäftigung, Jugendarbeit und somit auch die Gesellschaft!
> ...



Danke


----------



## Lajos1 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aber es ist opportun, dies nicht offen in direktem Zusammenhang auf das Unterrichtsmaterial-Paket von PETA zu tun als quasi reagierender Angegriffener.



Hallo,

sehe ich auch so. Dazu fällt mir das Sprichwort. "Getroffene Hunde bellen" ein. Was ja besagt, dass wenn man sich zu heftig gegen Kritik wehrt (hier wurden wir ja gar nicht direkt angegriffen/kritisiert), an der Kritik bestimmt was dran ist.
Das hat nichts mit Schwanzeinziehen vor PETA zu tun, wir haben schließlich genug andere Schlachtfelder, wo wir gegen PETA angehen können und auch angegangen worden ist. Siehe Erklärung der Bayerischen Staatsregierung zum Schnupperangeln. Seitdem hat sich PETA bei uns da nicht mehr rangetraut.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## junglist1 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Das erste vernünftige was ich je von der Mortler gehört habe....
"Warum ist cannabis gefährlich" --> Mortler: Weil es verboten ist.... Wir gehen jetzt erstmal auf das Oktoberfest.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



junglist1 schrieb:


> Das erste vernünftige was ich je von der Mortler gehört habe....
> "Warum ist cannabis gefährlich" --> Mortler: Weil es verboten ist.... Wir gehen jetzt erstmal auf das Oktoberfest.



Im Ernst: ich bin froh dass die inkompetente Drogenbeauftragte nicht vor dem angelkarren gespannt wird.
Wenn PETA auf die Idee kommen sollte später bei meiner Kleinen an die Schule zu kommen werde ich wohl anständig eskalieren müssen


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> werde ich wohl anständig eskalieren müssen


seeeeeeeeeeeehr schön formuliert, gefällt mir !
#6#6:vik::vik:#6#6


----------



## kati48268 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Diese "Aktion" von P€ta läauft in mehreren Bundesländern.
Man muss das mal so sehen: die stellen Lehrern, oder besser gesagt LehrerINNEN, komplett fertiges Unterrichtsmaterial zum Thema Tier"schutz" zur Verfügung ...natürlich alles aus Tier"rechtler Sicht.

Wie viele Lehrkräfte nehmen das wohl dankbar an?
Sogar egal, wie sie selbst zum Thema stehen.

*Das ist extrem professionelle PR!*

Sämtliche Naturnutzer -Landwirte, Jäger, Angler, Reiter,...- sollten sich so etwas mal als Maßstab sehen.
In einigen Ländern kooperieren Schulministerien zwar mit Verbänden der Landwirtschaft ...aber auch nur mit denen.

Um etwas _gegen_ P€ta,
_gegen_ Naturentfremdung
und _für_ eigene Ziele zu tun,
ist eine Kooperation sämtlicher Naturnutzer
in Sachen Offentlichkeitsarbeit & Lobbyismus dringend erforderlich!
Da versagen bisher alle Sparten,
unsere Angler"lobby" am schlimmsten.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Der Name Mortler ruft bei mir ähnlichen Brechreiz wie der Name Peta hervor...   Wir sollten darauf hoffen das Fr. Mortler sich nicht für das Thema angeln einsetzt, für wissenschaftlich fundierte Fakten interessiert diese Frau sich, zumindest soweit man das aufgrund ihrer bisherigen Arbeit ableiten kann, nicht ein Stück.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Ich kann Tante "Alki" Mortler auch nicht ab und halte es nur für gut, wenn hier mal Angler aus der Diskussion ausgelassen werden!
Zumal sie in der Sache überhaupt nicht Erwähnung finden!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Diese "Aktion" von P€ta läauft in mehreren Bundesländern.
> Man muss das mal so sehen: die stellen Lehrern, oder besser gesagt LehrerINNEN, komplett fertiges Unterrichtsmaterial zum Thema Tier"schutz" zur Verfügung ...natürlich alles aus Tier"rechtler Sicht.
> 
> Wie viele Lehrkräfte nehmen das wohl dankbar an?
> ...



Die einen begreifen, um was es geht, die andereren halt nicht. 
Dane Kati.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Es ist schon lachhaft zu sehen, wie Angler, wenn's welche überhaupt sind, aus anderen Bundesländern sich anmaßen, über die Arbeit der Anglerschaft an sich wie auch des Landesverbands in Bayern zu urteilen. Pauschales Getrete hat bisher ja Schmunzeln verursacht, wirkt aber inzwischen nicht mal mehr lächerlich, sondern erschreckend abschreckend ideologisch proletig.

Angeln ist an den Schulen in Bayern vielfältig seit Jahren vertreten, sei es über die Gewässerbestimmungskoffer des Landesverbands, der im Chemieunterricht bei uns am Gymnasium im Unterricht eingesetzt wird.
Jahreskalender des Landesverband sind in den Schulen verteilt, die Fischlehrpfade an der Isar stehen bei Klassengänge im Unterricht so hoch im Kurs, dass Wartezeiten für die Klassen bestehen.
Das laufende Projekt FISCHER MACHEN SCHULE wird im Rahmen der Umwelterziehung an den Schulen sehr nachgefragt.
Das Angebot in Bayern für Schulen seitens der Anglerschaft ist vielfältig und gängig.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Hallo miteinander




kati48268 schrieb:


> Diese "Aktion" von P€ta läauft in mehreren Bundesländern.
> Man muss das mal so sehen: die stellen Lehrern, oder besser gesagt LehrerINNEN, komplett fertiges Unterrichtsmaterial zum Thema Tier"schutz" zur Verfügung ...natürlich alles aus Tier"rechtler Sicht.
> 
> Wie viele Lehrkräfte nehmen das wohl dankbar an?
> ...



Ja so ist das. PETA bietet den Schulen Materialien an. Und das dürfen sie. PETA ist als gemeinnützig anerkannt und werden mithin staatlich gefördert. 

Der Bay.LFV bietet alternativ den Schulen in diese Richtung auch was an >>> *Fischer machen Schule*

Hier die Basisinformation:
http://lfvbayern.de/schuetzen/umweltbildung/fischermachenschule

Und das Projekt döst nicht vor sich hin sondern läuft seit Jahren.

Letzte publizierte Aktivität:
http://fischer-jugend.de/aktuelles/...iplikatoren-erfolgreich-ausgebildet-1027.html

Was bieten andere Verbände an?

Nicht jammern >>>> machen!

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

und wieder pfienzen die Bayern rum, obwohls immer noch ein bundesweites Thema ist - und noch dazu hat eure eigene Politikerin nicht mal Angeln in der Schule als gutes Beispiel gebracht, wie es ginge - und das gibt euch nix zu denken?

DAS ist ja der Kritikpunkt, wenn man schon was Gutes tut, das NICHT OFFENSIV in der die Öffentlichkeit zu tragen.

SCHÖN; dass ihr das wisst als Angelvereins/verbandsmenschen in Bayern mit den Schulangeboten - die Bevöllkerung kennt aber eher PETA als euch und was der Verband/Vereine machen.

DAS ist das Problem!

DAS muss man ändern!

Wo ist das in der Öffentlichkeit zu sehen? 

Wo wird offensiv geworben und bekannt gemacht?

Bei euch so wenig wie anderswo in Deutschland..


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und wieder pfienzen die Bayern rum, obwohls immer noch ein bundesweites Thema ist - und noch dazu hat eure eigene Politikerin hat nicht mal Angeln in der Schule als gutes Beispiel gebracht, wie es ginge - und das gibt euch nix zu denken?
> 
> DAS ist ja der Kritikpunkt, wenn man schon was Gutes tut, das NICHT OFFENSIV in der die Öffentlichkeit zu tragen.
> 
> ...



Wäre es nicht schon lächerlich, so wäre es spätestens jetzt:
Dennoch nochmals
"Unsere" Politikerin hat nichts zu Angeln gesagt, weil es in  dem Unterrichtsmaterial von PETA nicht um Angeln geht, Angeln wird nicht angesprochen, genauso nicht wie Dressurreiten, Zirkusaufführungen mit Tiernummern usw ...

Die Bevölkerung in Bayern kennt Angeln nicht?
Gerade in Bayern, wo nahezu jeder Ort, egal welcher Größe, seinen ortseigenen Angelverein hat, welche traditionell in Bayern sehr präsent  sind im Ort und zuallermeist auch großzügigste Mittelzuschüsse aus dem Vereinsbudget  und den Haushaltsmitteln zur Jugendförderung der jeweiligen Orte bekommen?
Mehr möchte ich dazu nicht sagen, wäre schade um die dazu verwendeten Buchstaben.
Nochwas:
Die Bevölkerung kennt das Angebot an Schule, es gibt durchau auch in Bayern doch noch Eltern, die Kindern an einer Schule haben, tja und dort ist bisher die Anglerschaft, wie schon dargelegt, sehr gut vertreten im Unterrichtsalltag.
Und es gibt ortsansässige Anglervereine, die mit den Schulen zusammenarbeiten, was in machem Ortsanzeiger und Regionalblatt auch dann stolz berichtet wird ...
weitere Ausführungen spare ich mir...

egal Thomas
erschreckend ist weniger das Paket von PETA an die bayerischen Schulen, und das war ja der Ausgangspunkt der Diskussion, sondern mehr deine dargelegte Uninformiertheit und dein Desinteresse, definiert aus dem mangelnden Willen dargebrachte Informationen aufzunehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Und, wo verwendet der Verband das alles öffentlichkeitswirksam im Kampf gegen PETA?

Warum wird das nicht direkt aufgenommen? 

In Bayern sowenig wie in anderen Ländern und vom DAFV schon zweimal nicht.

Und in Bayern in den Städten ist das Volk genauso weltfremd und naturfern wie sonst auch in Deutschland und genauso schützerorierentiert.

Und da dann Gutes tun und schweigen (denn ich finde die Schulgeschichte in Bayern GUT!!! UMSO UNVERSTÄNDLICHER; DAS NICHT OFFENSIV UND ÖFFENTLICH ZU NUTZTEN!! Gerade bei solchen Vorlagen) ?

Dumme Strategie...


----------



## Lajos1 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> SCHÖN; dass ihr das wisst als Angelvereins/verbandsmenschen in Bayern mit den Schulangeboten - die Bevöllkerung kennt aber eher PETA als euch und was der Verband/Vereine machen.
> 
> DAS ist das Problem!
> 
> ...




Hallo,

bei der Bevölkerung in Bayern ist PETA weitgehend unbekannt, die Tätigkeiten der Fischereiverbände haben sicher auch keinen großen Bekanntheitsgrad (weil das eben die meisten Leute nicht interessiert) aber größer als der von PETA  ist der schon.
Bei der Mentalität des überwiegenden Teils der Bevölkerung in Bayern werden die von PETA, soweit überhaupt wahrgenommen, eh als "Narrische" (Verrückte) angesehen.
Wie schon erwähnt, seit unsere Staatsregierung sich für das "Schnupperangeln" ausgesprochen hat, hat man von denen in dieser Richtung eh nichts mehr gehört.
Versuch mal so ein klares Statement von einer anderen Landesregierung zu bekommen|rolleyes. Bei uns ticken eben die Uhren doch noch anders.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## bigfishbremen (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Thomas9904, du tust mir echt leid, ich habe mir jetzt alles mal durchgelesen. Und alle geben ihren Senf, nur haben 95% es nicht verstanden worum es dir überhaupt geht.

 Es geht doch einzig und allein darum, ich bin der Meinung ich hab's verstanden, das wir, die Anglerschaft, nicht erwähnt werden.

 Unsere Lobby leistet keine bis schlechte Arbeit.

 Oder hat schon mal jemand etwas positives über die Sportfischerei und ehrenamtliche Arbeit von  Vereinen in der tagesaktuellen Presse gelesen.

 Die Anglerschaft wird nur dann erwähnt oder als Sündenbock genutzt wenn es darum geht schlechte Stimmung zu machen.

 Und das ist Fakt, siehe Tagespresse oder andere Medien.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

PETA in Bayern nicht bekannt?? 

aha, ok. wenn das Grundlage ist...

Da kommen dann für Peta auch kaum Spendengelder aus Bayern, gelle??

Und nochmal:
Hier gehts NICHT um Bayern.

Das ist bundesweit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



bigfishbremen schrieb:


> Thomas9904, du tust mir echt leid, ich habe mir jetzt alles mal durchgelesen. Und alle geben ihren Senf, nur haben 95% es nicht verstanden worum es dir überhaupt geht.
> 
> Es geht doch einzig und allein darum, ich bin der Meinung ich hab's verstanden, das wir, die Anglerschaft, nicht erwähnt werden.
> 
> ...


Ich versuchs halt wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder...

Und schon, dass Du es verstanden hast, dafür hat es sich gelohnt....

Ich danke Dir.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und, wo verwendet der Verband das alles öffentlichkeitswirksam im Kampf gegen PETA?
> 
> Warum wird das nicht direkt aufgenommen?
> 
> ...



Meinst du im ersten Satz konkret den Landesverband Bayern?
Wenn ja:
Dies wird konkret im Kampf auch gegen PETA verwendet, jedoch auf einer anderen Ebene, die du nicht anwendest oder nicht kennst:
Man gibt Angebote, kommuniziert usw. . Man stellt "seine" Sache dar. So ist man positiv präsent in der Öffentlichkeit.
Diese positive Präsenz ÜBERzeugt anderes, d.h. lässt anderem wenig Raum.
Wer sich einen konkreten Feind definiert, kämpft gegen diesen in der Wahrnehmung der Öffentlichkeit, aber selbstverständliche ÜBERzeugung schwindet.
Wer sich in einen BIlateralen Kampf begibt, verliert den Anspruch multilateral zu sein, seine Glaubwürdigkeit als ÜBERzeugender "Global Player" steht in Gefahr.
Beispiele diesbezüglich aus Wirtschaft, Politik, Gesellschaft bis hin zu Einzelpersonen sind ja lehrreich vorhanden und gerade auch zu beobachten.
Dies ist keine "dumme Taktik", sondern "angeratene Taktik".

Dies transferiert auf das Thema des Threads:
Der Landesverband Bayern hat keine Not, einen Gegner NAMHAFT zu machen; er leistet die Arbeit, die du Thomas forderst, und ist damit ÜBERzeugend.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



bigfishbremen schrieb:


> Oder hat schon mal jemand etwas positives über die Sportfischerei und ehrenamtliche Arbeit von  Vereinen in der tagesaktuellen Presse gelesen.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



> Man gibt Angebote, kommuniziert usw. . Man stellt "seine" Sache dar. So ist man positiv präsent in der Öffentlichkeit.


Sorry, solange Verbandler und Vereine  das wirklich glauben, ist es kein Wunder, wenn spendensammelnde Schützer mehr Einfluss haben als Angler...

In welchen Artikeln in der Nichtanglerpresse (weil DARUM gehts, DA ein Gegengewicht zur spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie zu schaffen) stellt der bayerische Verband nochmal sich und seine Arbeit dar, wo wurde hier zu der Geschichte mit PETA in der Schule ÖFFENTLICH wahrnehmbar gekontert (also in Medien - oder gibts in Bayern immer noch nur Flüster- und Mund zu Mund-Propaganda? Laptop vergessen und Lederhosen hochgezogen?)???

Und dass  Bayern (oder deren Uhren - mit was auch immer die denken) anders ticken, kommt von Lajos, nicht von mir ;-)))

Als näxtes kommt noch, dass es deswegen das Abknüppelgebot gibt, weil man ja ""seine" Sache darstellt und so  positiv präsent wäre in der Öffentlichkeit."

Ich hab mein Ziel erreicht, wenigstens einer hats kapiert. Danke bigfishbremen!


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Das glauben die nicht, dem ist so ... 
.. und die Arbeit der Vereine wie auch des Verbands ist gerade aktuell in Presse stark vertreten gewesen 
aber:
egal nun, deine Uninformiertheit soll ja nicht Maßstab sein und nicht überbewertet werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Bitte Links dazu zur tollen Pressearbeit des Verbandes in der Arbeit gegen PETA.

In unserer Medienbeobachtung ist nix aufgetaucht..

Muss ja nix heissen, ich mach das vielleicht falsch.

Daher bitte Links zu entsprechenden Artikeln.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Wenn du es schon selbst ansprichst:
Thomas, du machst wirklich vieles falsch ...

Ideologie und Hass waren schon immer ein schlechter Ratgeber.
Dein Hass auf Verbände disqualifiziert dich leider, erschreckend zunehmend in letzter Zeit in bestimmten Themen.

Dein Engamement für Anglerschaft und dein angestrebtes Ziel, das wir teilen, ist bemerkenswert, aber derzeit erscheinst du leider so, dass du deinem eigenen Ziel nicht gewachsen bist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Bitte nicht wieder nur ablenken, die Links posten. 
Danke.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Thomas:
Auf dargebrachte Argumente bist du nicht eingegangen, faktisch dargelegtes ignorierst du, bringst pauschale Plattidüden ohne Vorort-Kenntnisse, selbstzitierend weidest du dich selbstbestätigend in deiner Ideologie von Hass kontextlos und desinteressiert.

Das macht eine an sich wertvolle und informative Diskussion sinnfrei.

Lege deine Blindheit aufgrund Verblendung ab und du wirst wieder selbst differenzierter sehen.

Wie schon gesagt:
Deine Uniformiertheit soll nicht Maßstab sein und überbewertet werden.
Ich gehe davon aus, was ja eine Hoffnung und den Wunsch beinhaltet, es ist  nur temporär.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Bitte nicht wieder nur ablenken, die Links posten. 
Danke.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Wenn du Bereitschaft zeigst, in eine sinnvolle und fruchtbare Diskussion, faktisch informativ und an Erkenntnisgewinn interessiert -was eigene Meinung nicht ausschließt-, einzusteigen, werde ich dir gerne weitere Argumente bringen.

Es liegt an dir, dich aus dem MIR dargestelltem  Anschein herauszubringen und die Diskussion weiterzuführen, natürlich nur auf mich bezogen.

Derzeit weitere Fakten einzubringen, erscheint mir wertlos.
Kannst das interpretieren wie du magst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Ich veröffentliche immer mehr als gerne Positives (wie AVN z. B.), wo es Positives zu berichten gibt. Also nur her mit Fakten.. 

Ich konstatiere aber angesichts des Offensichtlichen zum Abschluss für mich zu Tonis Einlassungen:
Toni kann oder will warum auch immer seine Behauptung nicht belegen und keine Links zu Berichten über den Kampf gegen PETA mittels positiver ÖA seitens des Verbandes bringen.

Sein gutes Recht. 

Kein Wunder, dass Verbände nicht nur nicht nach aussen, sondern auch nach innen kaum überzeugen können, bei solchen "Fürsprechern"..


----------



## Windelwilli (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Thomas, da werden keine Links kommen. Endloses Blabla aber keinen Beleg. 


Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Nochwas:

Thomas,
wichtig ist mir dir noch zu sagen, dass ich dich NICHT persönlich angehen und kompromitieren will.
Ich stelle dir nur den Anschein dar, den ICH derzeit empfinde und schleiße diesen aber auf dein Anliegen, für das du vehement (fast ja *W*ehement) kämpfst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Thomas, da werden keine Links kommen. Endloses Blabla aber keinen Beleg.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk



ist sein gutes Recht wie gesagt.


----------



## junglist1 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Die ganze Diskusion nur weil nicht explizit Angler mit erwähnt werden?
Immerhin wurde etwas gegen Peta gesagt ob jetzt Angler, Jäger oder sonstwas.
Würde mich nicht dran hochziehen... Vor allem wenn wie im Thread schon erwähnt Angler durch den PETA Flyer gar nicht erwähnt bzw. beschuldigt wurden. Das Unsere Lobbyarbeit für den Arsch ist seht fest aber ich miss mich nicht über jeden Furz aufregen.

Und ja ich habs verstanden, hasse es nur Erbsen zu zählen. Bin Raus.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Hallo miteinander,

 natürlich gibt es Veröffentlichungen zum Projekt *Fischer machen Schule*. Nur ist das halt nichts Spektakuläres sondern tägliches Journalistenbrot und erscheint normal im Regionalteil der Zeitung - wo auch sonst?

 Ich bring jetzt mal beispielhaft was aus meiner Ecke (Großraum München):

https://www.merkur.de/lokales/erdin...rie-pettenbeck-schule-wartenberg-6499521.html

https://www.merkur.de/lokales/ebers...er-wasserfloehe-entdecken-heimat-6497300.html

 Ich halte das so wie das läuft für absolut richtig. Es müssen konkrete Vorschläge an die einzelnen Schulen herangetragen werden - genau so wie es PETA auch macht. Nur so erreicht man die Kinder. Und darum geht es PETA und auch dem LFV.

 Servus
 Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

https://www.merkur.de/lokales/erdin...rie-pettenbeck-schule-wartenberg-6499521.html

Der Vereinsvorsitzende erzählt da, dass er die Kinder nicht auswerfen lasse, das wäre zu gefährlich..

jooo danke - die Art Öffentlichkeitsarbeit brauchts.........

Zumindest so kenn ich das von den Verbänden:
Angeln ist gefährlich, Angeln muss man einschränken, regulieren..

Kein Wunder, wenn PETA als Original dann Zulauf bekommt für Angeln ist gefährlich und muss weg..

Zudem ist das kein Bericht des Verbandes, der das gegen PETA und andere spendensammelnde Schützer als kompetente, offensive und öffentliche Medienarbeit ins Feld führt.

Das ist ne reine Vereinsgeschichte, die der Verband eben NICHT nicht nutzt zur Öffentlichkeitsarbeit (ok. in dem Fall mit gefährlichem Angeln ists vielleicht auch besser)...

q.e.d.

PS:
Auch der zweite Link - reine Vereinsgeschichte, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit Verband.
Zudem war das reiner Biounterricht OHNE jeden Bezug zu Anglern und Angeln, ausser dass es von einem Angelverein gemacht wurde.

Wer das als positive Öffentlichkeitsarbeit FÜR Angler und Angeln und GEGEN PETA und spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie sieht, der darf das gerne.

MEIN persönliches Verständnis von guter Lobbyarbeit für Angler sieht definitiv anders aus.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Hallo Thomas



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zudem ist das kein Bericht des Verbandes, der das gegen PETA und andere spendensammelnde Schützer als kompetente, offensive und öffentliche Medienarbeit ins Feld führt.
> 
> Das ist ne reine Vereinsgeschichte, die der Verband eben NICHT nicht nutzt zur Öffentlichkeitsarbeit (ok. in dem Fall mit gefährlichem Angeln ists vielleicht auch besser)...
> 
> q.e.d.



Du hast scheinbar nicht verstanden, was Toni Dir geschrieben hat. Es geht darum die eigene Geschichte positiv rüber zu bringen und damit positive Emotionen zu verankern. Kein Negativum - kein Anlaufen gegen etwas.

Thomas, offensichtlich nicht Deine Welt.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Positiv die eigene Geschichte?

Hast DU nicht verstanden?

Im zweiten Link kommt Angeln und Angler gar nicht vor, im ersten erklärt der Vorsitzende Angelauswerfen wäre zu gefährlich für Kinder ..

Dazu muss man in meinen Augen aber schon blinder Abnicker und Verbandsfreund sein, um das positiv zu finden, wenn Angeln als gefährlich beschrieben wird oder gar nicht mal vorkommt, und das als tolle Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu sehen..

Für PETA ist das vielleicht toll, wenn Angeln auswerfen gefährlich ist für Kinder, aber für Angler oder das Angeln??


----------



## Fischer am Inn (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Hallo miteinander,

es geht doch nicht darum an Schulen zukünftige Angler zu rekrutieren. Es geht darum allgemein positiv in die Bevölkerung hineinzuwirken und dort eine positive Emotion zu verankern. Denn in letzter Konsequenz entscheidet die nichtangelnde Mehrheit der Bevölkerung darüber ob weiterhin geangelt werden darf oder es verboten wird. Darum geht es.

Um diesen Punkt kämpft PETA und um diesen Punkt kämpfen die Angelverbände. Zielgruppe ist die nichtangelnde Mehrheit.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Und da wird Angeln als gefährlich dargestellt vom Verein - Du merkst schon?


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

@ Fischer am Inn

Viele Zeitungen, örtlich, regional, überregional bringen derzeit viele Berichte alleine über das Projekt FISCHER MACHEN SCHULE.
Besonders wichtig und in ihrer Auflage pro Kopf pro Region die Regionalrundschauen und Ortsanzeiger und wie in München die Bezirksinformationen. Die erwähnte hohe Auflage besteht darin, dass diese Printmedien per Einwurf jedem Haushalt zugetellt werden. Die Verbreitung ist flächendeckend, die Zielgruppe extrem heterogen.
Da stellen die Schulen ebenfalls ihre Aktivitäten dar. 

Schulen erwähnen in ihrer Schulvorstellung/Informationen zum Schulleben das Projekt, auch auf ihren homepages.

Nenne aber keine links mehr, diese überfordern jemanden hier, denn wenn nicht bestimmte Wunschworte fallen, kann dieser den Kontext nicht verstehen, fallen jedoch bestimmte Reizworte, kann er diese nicht in die ausgängliche Situation einordnen. Das Verständnis von Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist eben nicht jedermannns Sache!


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas
> 
> Du hast scheinbar nicht verstanden, was Toni Dir geschrieben hat. Es geht darum die eigene Geschichte positiv rüber zu bringen und damit positive Emotionen zu verankern. Kein Negativum - kein Anlaufen gegen etwas.
> 
> ...



Nein, das versteht Thomas nicht und ich befürchte, er wird es auch in Zukunft nicht.

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Thomas die Instrumente erfolgreicher Öffentlichkeitsarbeit versteht und die positive Wirkung der Darstellung von Verantwortungsbewusstsein.
Diese wird in dem Artikel in vorzüglicher Weise umgesetzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> positive Wirkung der Darstellung von Verantwortungsbewusstsein.
> Diese wird in dem Artikel in vorzüglicher Weise umgesetzt.


#d#d#d#d


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> https://www.merkur.de/lokales/erdin...rie-pettenbeck-schule-wartenberg-6499521.html
> 
> *Der Vereinsvorsitzende erzählt da, dass er die Kinder nicht auswerfen lasse, das wäre zu gefährlich..*
> 
> ...


----------



## smithie (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Den Aufhänger in diesem Thread finde ich etwas weit hergeholt.

Mir stellt sich die Frage: warum fährt man hier nicht mehrere Optionen?

Das positive Bild in der Öffentlichkeit darstellen ist eine Sache und in welcher Form man das genau umsetzt wird immer diskussionswürdig sein. Sei's drum, der Ansatz ist klar.

Es erschließt sich mir nicht, warum man 
a) nicht gleichzeitig gegen PETRA arbeitet und
b) aktiv zurückweicht.

Ich muss dazu sagen, ich bin nun einige Zeit raus, aber im entsprechenden oberbayrischen Gremium wurde damals
@a) nichts in die Wege geleitet (Klagen sammeln, die P. gestellt hat und damit an die Politik rantreten, etc. pp.)
@b) aufgefordert z.B. Königsfischen nicht mehr in der Presse anzukündigen, da man ggf. P. damit aufmerksam macht.

Ich finde diese Vorgehen nicht gut und kontraproduktiv.

Ich muss mich jetzt ja nicht hinstellen und "P. ist doof" plakatieren.

Aber es geht darum Grenzen zu ziehen, nicht nur gegenüber P. sondern auch anderen. Und das geht halt nur bedingt mit positiver Darstellung allein, wenn gleichzeitig faktischer Blödsinn unkommentiert öffentlich bleibt.

Sollte das zwischenzeitlich anders sein: OK - wäre nicht bis zu mir durchgedrungen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Thomas,
ich habe dieses Zitat gelesen und mein Posting darauf abgezielt.
Dein dich selbst zitieren beweist wiederum, dass du es nicht erkannt hast und verstehst. Du musst dich nicht meiner Meinung anschließen, Diskussionen wären dann ja nicht nur langweilig, sondern erkenntnislos; aber sich zu zitieren bedeutet, keinen Erkennnisgewinn erzielen zu wollen, auf keiner Seite. In der professionellen Moderationstechnik ist dies deswegen untersagt. Wir sollten mal, damit diese an sich Erkenntnis bringenkönnende Diskussion voranschreitet, diese moderieren lassen.


----------



## kati48268 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Es ist schon lachhaft zu sehen, wie Angler, wenn's welche überhaupt sind, aus anderen Bundesländern sich anmaßen, über die Arbeit der Anglerschaft an sich wie auch des Landesverbands in Bayern zu urteilen.


Damit ich -falls ich gemeint bin- nicht mißverstanden werde, habe mich auch unklar ausgedrückt:

Meine Verbandskritik geht in diesem Zusammenhang in Richtung DAFV!

Ich kann eh kaum beurteilen, was einzelne Landesverbände im Detail wer weiß wo machen.

P€ta Deutschland ist ein bundesweit agierender Verein.
Und auch wenn Angeln zu einem guten Teil Ländersache ist, die Angriffe der Tierrechtler basieren zum größten Teil auf dem bundesrecht TierSchG.
Wenn ich von einer fehlenden Kooperation von Naturnutzern spreche, dann meine ich primär eine bundesweite Kooperation.
Es nützt nichts, wenn partiell Landesverbände in bestimmten Dingen (Engagement in Schulen z.B.) funktionieren, aber das große Ganze fehlt.

Mit einer solchen Naturnutzer-Kooperation meine ich z.B.
- Lobbyismus in der Politik
- gemeinsame Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für das eigene Tun
- gemeinsame Aufklärung von Politik, Justiz, Behörden, Entscheidern aller Art, natürlich der Öffentlichkeit und (ganz wichtig) allgemeine Medien, wer unser Gegner wirklich ist und was die wirklich wollen
- eine gemeinsame Aktive um die Gemeinnützigkeit von P€ta (und einigen anderen) anzugreifen
- ...

Man schaue sich mal an, wie NABU das macht, mit seiner Vernetzung Bund-Länder-Orgas.
Richtig geil! SO wird man bundesweit wahrgenommen.
Dieser Laden schießt aus allen Rohren mit extrem hoher Effektivität gegen diverse Naturnutzer.
Was kommt denn da bundeseit seitens der Naturnutzer?
Bei Landwirten & Jägern kommt wenigstens etwas, aber fast immer jeder nur für sich.
Angler sind Totalausfall.
Von einer gemeinsamen Kooperation mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



smithie schrieb:


> Es erschließt sich mir nicht, warum man
> a) nicht gleichzeitig gegen PETRA arbeitet und
> b) aktiv zurückweicht.
> 
> ...


Es hat schon seinen Grund, dass Du mit Deinem Verein raus bist ausm Verband - mitdenken macht Sinn und führt zu Ergebnissen..

 @Kati, eben, aber unsere bayerischen Verbandsfreunde ziehen das halt auf ihre Ebene -
 und toll ist Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, wenn Angel auswerfen für Kinder gefährlich ist oder es im zweiten Fall nicht mal um Angeln geht. 

Die Links zum DAFV bez. PETA  hatte ich ja schon mal eingestellt, passt zur Einstellung, die bayerische Verbandsfreunde hier verbreiten, da werden sie wohl auch bald  zurückkehren wollen ;-)))):

 Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?

Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



smithie schrieb:


> Sollte das zwischenzeitlich anders sein: OK - wäre nicht bis zu mir durchgedrungen.



Dann ist es noch auf demWege zu dir 

Königsfischen wird groß plakatiert. die Städte reissen sich nach der Austragung.
Gerade der Bezirk Obb hat sich sehr geändert durch die Neustrukturierung. Ohne näheer darauf einzugehen, aber mit hauptamtlicher sehr öffentlichkeitswirksamer Geschäftsführerin, bis hin zu einem Präsi, der leidenschaftlicher Angler ist und damit offensiv auftritt (der alte Präsi war ja ein Grund auszutreten aus dem Verband).
Gerade dieser neue Bz OBB wäre ein ernsthafter Grund, dem Verband beizutreten und diesen mitzugestalten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Tolle "Öffentlichkeit"sarbeit, wenn das noch nicht mal Angelvereinsvorsitzende vor Ort das mitkriegen und die "warten müssen, weil irgendwas aufm Weg ist".....

you made my day...


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

@Kati

Du warst nicht gemeint, ich habe dich schon verstanden.

Und:
Ich bin voll und ganz bei dir.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tolle "Öffentlichkeit"sarbeit, wenn das noch nicht mal Angelvereinsvorsitzende vor Ort das mitkriegen und die "warten müssen, weil irgendwas aufm Weg ist".....
> 
> you made my day...



Erstaunlich,
ich bin Angelvereinsvorsitzender vor Ort und habe diese Information
und meine befreundeten und auch verwandeten Vereine auch.
Und das obwohl nicht jeder dieser Vereine im Verband ist.
Diese Informationen sind für alle, auch verbandsunabhängigen, leicht zugänglich, alle Kontaktebenen auch für Verbandsunabhängigen offen, der Verband an vielen Messen wie auch Veranstaltungen mit stnad vor Ort.
Mich erschreckt diese offenbekundete Uninformiertheit von Vereinsvorsitzenden.
Statt meiner Aussage mit dem Weg hätte ich wohl laut Thomas sagen sollen, so wie es meine Vereinsmitglieder mit Recht fordern:
Informiere dich und uns oder tritt nicht zur Wahl an!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

sorry, jetzt ist "leicht zugänglich" schon gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit??

Ernsthaft??

Sorry, ich kenn Dich nicht, weiss nicht für welchen Verein Du sprichst oder welchen Verbands(teil), aber wenn das schon reicht, leicht zugänglich, muss es ne "interessante" Gegend sein..

Wenn Angeln leichter zugänglich wäre, wärs mir lieber ..
;-))))


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> sorry, jetzt ist "leicht zugänglich" schon gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit??
> 
> Ernsthaft??
> 
> Sorry, ich kenn Dich nicht, weiss nicht für welchen Verein Du sprichst oder welchen Verbands(teil),




Ja ist es! Öffentllichkeitsarbeit!
Zum lesen aber kann man keinen zwingen!
Und auch die Bereitstellung von Informationen ist Öffentlichkeitarbeit, aber zum aktiven informieren kann man auch Vereinsfunktionäre nicht zwingen.


----------



## 0ggy (17. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Moin

Ja Toni ich habe auch gehört, dass NaBu, Peta und Co ihre Forderungen, Zielsetzungen und Verbotsphantasien immer nur auf Ihren Verbands-, Organisationsseiten präsentieren.
Wenn man sich durch geklickt hat, war ganz "hinten" eine Pdf-Datei.
Da können sich dann alle interessierten Informieren. #q

Ihr glaubt die Öffentlichkeit (nicht hauptsächlich andere Angler) kommt auf eure Vereins-, Verbandsseite und informiert sich.
Ihr müsst ja gute Server haben bei dem Ansturm auf eure Internetseiten oder gibt es die Informationen noch in Papierform und alle müssen vorbeikommen.

Ich glaube Öffentlichkeit müsste hier mal definiert werden.
Die Öffentlichkeit sind nicht die anderen Angler, sondern zum Großteil der Rest außen herum.  

Ich muss keinem oder wenigen Anglern begreiflich machen, dass Angeln ein sinnvolles Hobby ist und nebenbei sogar noch etwas Naturschutz.

Oggy


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Wird nix bringen Oggy, Du kennst die eingeschränkte, praxisferne Sicht der Verbandler.

Faktisch hast Dus nochmal gut ausgeführt..


----------



## Lajos1 (17. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn Angeln leichter zugänglich wäre, wärs mir lieber ..
> ;-))))




Hallo.

da sind aber gerade wir in Bayern mit dem Heranführen von Kindern bis 10 Jahren (diese dürfen ohne jegliche Genehmigung und Kosten mit einer Angel eines erwachsenen Anglers mitangeln und eine Einschränkung nur auf Friedfische, was ich für Blödsinn halte, gibt es dabei auch nicht) weiter als die meisten Bundesländer.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

achja, 
isch scho recht - geht aber immer noch bundesweit um Öffentlichkeitsarbeit bzw. deren Mangel..


----------



## smithie (17. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Königsfischen wird groß plakatiert. die Städte reissen sich nach der Austragung.


Ich rede nicht vom bayrischen Königsfischen sondern von den Königsfischen der ganzen Vereine. Diese sollten nicht in der Presse angekündigt werden.




Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Gerade der Bezirk Obb hat sich sehr geändert durch die Neustrukturierung. Ohne näheer darauf einzugehen, aber mit hauptamtlicher sehr öffentlichkeitswirksamer Geschäftsführerin, bis hin zu einem Präsi, der leidenschaftlicher Angler ist und damit offensiv auftritt (der alte Präsi war ja ein Grund auszutreten aus dem Verband).
> Gerade dieser neue Bz OBB wäre ein ernsthafter Grund, dem Verband beizutreten und diesen mitzugestalten.


Meine Beispiele sind untern neuem Präsi und altem GF.

Dann hoffen wir mal, dass es stimmt, was Du an Hoffnung hast.
Nur dass der Pressespiegel jetzt elektronisch ist und nicht mehr ein Papierstapel wird noch nicht reichen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (17. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Hallo miteinander,

vorab: Ich find´s ja irgendwie witzig wie sich smithie und Toni hier austauschen. Nachdem ja beide Vereinsvorsitzende sind (bzw. smithie war), müssen sie sich ja auf den Verbandssitzungen getroffen und eigentlich beim realen Debattieren erlebt haben. Aber das nur so nebenbei.

Nachdem smithies Verein aus dem Verband ausgetreten ist, sollte es ihm eigentlich völlig wurscht sein was da innerhalb des Verbandes abläuft. Ist es ihm aber scheinbar nicht. Andersrum ist es mir als organisierten Angler wichtig, dass im Verband genau das passiert was wir verbandsintern wollen. Es geht um die Konzepte, Ziele und Handlungsstrategien die wir uns auswählen. 
Konkret auf PETA bezogen finde ich es schon mal nicht schlecht was da mit dem Projekt *Fischer machen Schule* umgesetzt wird. Darüber hinaus gibt es PETA betreffend zusammen mit weiteren Handlungspartner politische Statements. Für mich soweit okay.

Ich habe in diesem Thread schon mal die Frage aufgeworfen was denn die anderen Verbände so machen. Da ist nichts Substanzielles gekommen. Das sagt mir was.

PETA greift ja nicht nur Angler, Jäger und Bauern an sondern auch die Industrie und das Gewerbe. Beispielhaft sei die Schuhindustrie genannt >>> ethisch verwerfliche Ausbeutung der Tiere - ihre Haut wird zu Leder verarbeitet. Man kann ja hier immer lesen, das in der Industrie so professionelle Lobbyarbeit betrieben wird. Ich sehe da leider auch nichts.

Man kann die Arbeit des Bay. LFV für nicht ausreichend erachten. Aber es ist auch nirgends etwas zu sehen, was besser oder zumindest gleich auf wäre.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## 0ggy (17. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Ranking - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland

Oggy


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



smithie schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht vom bayrischen Königsfischen sondern von den Königsfischen der ganzen Vereine. Diese sollten nicht in der Presse angekündigt werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woher hast du diese Information, dass nicht mehr angekündigt wird? 
Ich kenne auch als Verbandsfremder (@Fischer am Inn: Warum sollte ich bei Verbandssitzungen anwesend sein?) Ankündigungen der Presse bis hin zum kleinen Lokalradio Ingolstadt
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...-als-nur-ein-wettbewerb-21029-art1552743.html

Nein, dass der Pressespiegel elektronisch ist, reicht nicht aus, er muss auch noch gelesen werden von Vereinsfunktionären, damit diese schon mal informiert sind.
Das ist aber nur eine Kommunikationsebene.

Was darüber an Öffentlichkeitsarbeit geleistet wird, ist im Thread teilweise mehrfach geschrieben worden. 
Dass diese Öffentlichkeitsarbeit präsent ist und wahrgenommen wird, zeigt u.a. das Projekt FISCHER MACHEN SCHULE, welcher sehr nachgefragt ist. Dieses Projekt ist eine starke und wirksame Maßname gegen PETAS Unterrichtsmaterialkoffer für Grundschulen.
Wegen des Topics des Threads wird dieses Projekt in diesem Thread besonders erwähnt. Der Rückschluss der besonderen Erwähnung dieses Projektes bedingt themenbezogen auf diesen Thread schließt die Existenz anderer erfolgreicher Aktivitäten der Anglerschaft in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ausdrücklich nicht aus.

Wie interessierte Mitleser bereits bemerkt haben, spreche ich nicht vom Verband an sich, sondern immer von Anglerschaft, welche Angler als Person, Vereine, Interessengemeinschaften Angeln, Betriebssportvereine, Verbände ... einschließt.
Wenn wir im Verein für Schülerinnen und Schüler "Schnupperfischen" durchführen, hat das mit dem Verband nichts zu tun, ist aber eine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.
Der Fischlehrpfad, der von Schulen sehr nachgefragt ist für Exkursionen im Unterricht, ist nicht vom Verband, aber Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.
Unser Angeltag mit dem Behindertenförderzentrum ist nicht vom Verband, aber Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

Zudem: Ich beziehe mich dabei nur auf Bayern, wie in einem meiner meinem Erst- Vorposting bereits erwähnt.


nur nebenbei, da
gerade von einem Anglerkollegen, der dort anwesend war, zugemailt bekommen:
*Mehr als nur ein Wettbewerb*

Manfred Beck freute sich über eine rege Beteiligung beim Kelheimer Königsfischen, dem er immense Bedeutung zumisst


----------



## Lajos1 (17. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



0ggy schrieb:


> Ranking - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland
> 
> Oggy




Hallo,

ja, aber wie so ziemlich alle Rankinglisten (ich hatte früher beruflich auch damit zu tun) nicht unbedingt repräsentativ, oft aus einseitigen Sichtweisen heraus erstellt und meist meilenweit von der Wirklichkeit entfernt.
Auf solche Listen habe ich schon zu meiner Berufszeit nicht viel gegeben. Wie sich oft später herausstellte, durchaus berechtigt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## 0ggy (17. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Das kann man natürlich so sehen.
Für mich kommt das Ranking schon so hin.

Oggy


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Aktuell heute Mediathek:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Selber gucken
> Ich schreib nix weiter dazu.
> http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/s...hause-536.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Aktuell heute Mediathek:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Selber gucken
> Ich schreib nix weiter dazu.
> http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/s...hause-536.html
> 
> ...


----------



## gründler (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Mortler äussert ich gerade in einer Jagdzeitschrift.

*Lehrer sollten Peta Schulmaterial in die Mülleimer werfen.

Das Peta Lehrmaterial wäre reinste Antijagd etc.... Propaganda.*


Die Lehrer sollten lieber mit ihren Klassen die Landwirte Jäger und co. vor Ort besuchen.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Ja, und was schreiben die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei dazu???

Lass raten?

Wie immer?

Nix???


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

dem kann ich nicht viel entgegensetzen...


----------



## gründler (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Na vieleicht gibt es ja irgendwann mal Lehrmaterial von einem Anglerverband........


Allein das es _Lehrmaterial für Schulen von solchen Orgas gibt sollte zum nachdenken anregen.......

Aber was red ich...die Zukunft sieht eher genau anders aus...und das feuer wird sich von der Nordischen Ostsee bis in die tiefsten Ecken des Südens brennen.

#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



gründler schrieb:


> Mortler äussert ich gerade in einer Jagdzeitschrift.
> 
> *Lehrer sollten Peta Schulmaterial in die Mülleimer werfen.
> 
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, und was schreiben die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei dazu???
> 
> Lass raten?
> 
> ...




Das Unterrichtsmaterial hetzte gegen Jäger,
es hat weder der Verband der dt. Imker
noch der Verband des dt. Hundewesens
noch der Verband der Pfedesportvereine Obb.
dagegen gesprochen ...

In München wurde Cirkus Krone von PETA angezeigt und öffentlich diffamiert, da hat nicht einmal der Jagdverband Stellung genommen ...

tja, die Welt ist groß und bietet viele Schuhe,
aber nicht jeder passt und nicht jeden sollte man sich anziehen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



gründler schrieb:


> Na vieleicht gibt es ja irgendwann mal Lehrmaterial von einem Anglerverband........
> 
> 
> Allein das es _Lehrmaterial für Schulen von solchen Orgas gibt sollte zum nachdenken anregen.......
> ...



Diese Lehrmaterialien und Aktionsangebote für Schulen gibt es vom LFV Bayern vielfälltig und werden auch nachgefragt und eingesetzt ...


----------



## Jose (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

wer genehmigt eigentlich lehrmaterial für schulen?

wie kann petra da verteilen?

darf jedesetwas das auch, "lehr"material anbieten, verteilen, anwenden?

wird das aus eigenmacht der lehrer benutzt?

lehr mich doch einer deutschland, irgendwas ziemlich weit oben muss da doch die hand drüber halten.


btw. von vereinen/verbänden bin ich nicht enttäuscht. ist wie immer.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Hi



Jose schrieb:


> lehr mich doch einer deutschland, irgendwas ziemlich weit oben muss da doch die hand drüber halten.
> 
> 
> .



PETA ist als gemeinnützig anerkannt. So lang sich daran nichts ändert .....

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



Jose schrieb:


> wer genehmigt eigentlich lehrmaterial für schulen?
> 
> wie kann petra da verteilen?
> 
> ...



Genehmigt werden in Bayern nur sogenannte "lernmittelfreie Unterrichtsmaterialien", welche nach Prüfung und Freigabe, = gebehmigt, auf einer Liste des KM veröffentlich ist. Dies betrifft Bücher und Arbeitshefte, die über Schulbudget gekauft werden.

Ansonsten kann eine Lehrkraft eigene Unterrichtsmaterialien wie Skripte oder Übungsblätter, eigenverantwortlich verwenden, selbsterstellte oder eben bereit gestellte.

Von PET$RA habe ich nocch keine eingesetzt mitbekommen, vom Landesfischereiverband schon viel.

z. B.:
In diesem Schuljahr gibt es in Zusammenarbeit des 
Bayerischer Jagdverband e.V.
Landesfischereiverband Bayern e.V.
den Jahreskalender mit Unterrichtsmaterial abgestimmt mit dem Lehrplan.
Diese Unterrichtsmaterialien sind nachgefragt und werden durchaus eingesetzt.


Es gibt Schulklassenwettbewerbe, an denen viele Schulen bzw. Klassen mitmachen usw. ...



Man kann dem LFV Bayern in einigem kritisieren, aber nicht vorwerfen, an Schulen nicht präsent zu sein ....


----------



## gründler (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Das ist nicht nur in Bayern so auch andere LV's machen das.

Es geht aber gar nicht um die ganzen die sich hier und da einsetzen für Angler Jäger....es wäre schön wenn ein Bundesverband nicht nur mit Worten daher kommt ala..keine Beachtung schenken.... während sich andere wehren.

Es ist nicht Aufgabe der kleinen...es ist die Aufgabe der uns "Vertretenen" gegen sämtliches Negatives was Angeln schadet Stellung zu beziehen und zwar auf Seiten der Angler und für Angler.

Aber man will anscheinend gar nicht.......die fäden sind schon so eng verzwirbelt das es mich nicht wundern würde wenn man sich Abends zum Bier trifft um neuste Szenarien gegen Angler  auszuhandeln,anders ist die aktuelle Vorgehensweise unseres ach so gut bezahlten Bundesverband nicht zu erklären.

Da hohle ich gern das Skat beispiel....3 Anglervertreter sitzen im Schützengraben..18..jo...20..jo......sach mal Helmut wo ist eigentlich der feind...der legt gerade an und Repetiert oben am Graben...ah ok.... wo warn wir 20?...jo...ah spiel du.......Bum..... Bum.... Bum......


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



gründler schrieb:


> Es geht aber gar nicht um die ganzen die sich hier und da einsetzen für Angler Jäger....es wäre schön wenn ein Bundesverband nicht nur mit Worten daher kommt ala..keine Beachtung schenken.... während sich andere wehren.
> 
> Es ist nicht Aufgabe der kleinen...es ist die Aufgabe der uns "Vertretenen" gegen sämtliches Negatives was Angeln schadet Stellung zu beziehen und zwar auf Seiten der Angler und für Angler.
> 
> Aber man will anscheinend gar nicht.......die fäden sind schon so eng verzwirbelt das es mich nicht wundern würde wenn man sich Abends zum Bier trifft um neuste Szenarien gegen Angler  auszuhandeln,anders ist die aktuelle Vorgehensweise unseres ach so gut bezahlten Bundesverband nicht zu erklären.




Es geht hier konkret um einen Fall, heruntergebrochen nun im Beispiel auf Bayern.
Bayern ist nicht in einem Bundesverband, bewußt nicht.
Der Landesgfischereiverbaand wehrt sich durchaus.
Im konkretren Fall wird bequammert, dass von Seiten des Bundsverbaands keine Unterrichtsmaterialien herausgegeben werden und Angler an Schulen nicht präsent sind. 
DIES IST SO AUSGEDRÜCKT FALSCH. Wer sich den Theard durchliest, wird dazu  Beispiele finden, wo bayerische Angler dies für Bayern bestätigen.
Denn:
Der Anglerschaft kann es egal sein, ob ein Bundesverband oder Landessverband oder eben regionale Organisationen oder Vereine oder Angler dieses Engagement bringen.
Beispiel in Bayern: "Fischer machen Schule". 

Man sollte als Angler diese gutfunktionierenden Programme zur Kenntis nehmen und unterstützen und in andere Bundesländer weitertragen.

DIESES BEISPIEL IST ALSO NICHT GEEIGENET, UM GENERELL UNTÄTIGKEIT AN SCHULEN VORZUWERFEN.
ES IST ABER GEEIGNET, SICH ALS ANGLER ALS BLIND UND UNINFORIERT und UNENGAGIERT ZU OUTEN.


Zudem lasse ich mich als Angler nicht vom Bundesverband vertreten, genausowenig wie ich als Autofahrer micvh vom ADAC vertreten lasse oder als Radfahrer vom *wieheißtderdeuteschefarradclub*?

Wenn hier moniert wird, dass es nicht Aufgabe des Einzelnen oder des "kleinen" Landesverband sein kann, aktiv und wehrhaft  zu sein, 
fordert man die Entmündigung des Einzelnen.
Ein solches System im Hobby, aber auch gesellschaftspolisich, verabscheue ich ....


----------



## smithie (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Bayern ist nicht in einem Bundesverband, bewußt nicht.


Ich würde eher sagen: gezwungener Maßen nicht.


----------



## gründler (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wenn hier moniert wird, dass es nicht Aufgabe des Einzelnen oder des "kleinen" Landesverband sein kann, aktiv und wehrhaft  zu sein,
> fordert man die Entmündigung des Einzelnen.
> Ein solches System im Hobby, aber auch gesellschaftspolisich, verabscheue ich ....




Es geht darum das Fr.Dr. *anderen empfehlt* diesen ganzen Antiangeln....mit Nicht beachten......usw.

Und nicht ob Bayern oder NDS Sh etc.da gegen vorgeht,ich höre immer noch "mit einer Stimme sprechen".....wo? 

Und die meisten,nehmen diese aussagen für voll und machen es auch so....und wer sich nur wegduckt wie Fr.Dr.empfohlen...... muss sich nicht wundern wenn die Kugel von hinten kommt......


----------



## Tricast (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*

Die Klügeren geben eben immer nach, bis sie am Ende die Dummen sind.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



Tricast schrieb:


> Die Klügeren geben eben immer nach, bis sie am Ende die Dummen sind.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Erkannt!


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf*



gründler schrieb:


> Es geht darum das Fr.Dr. *anderen empfehlt* diesen ganzen Antiangeln....mit Nicht beachten......usw.
> 
> Und nicht ob Bayern oder NDS Sh etc.da gegen vorgeht,ich höre immer noch "mit einer Stimme sprechen".....wo?
> 
> Und die meisten,nehmen diese aussagen für voll und machen es auch so....und wer sich nur wegduckt wie Fr.Dr.empfohlen...... muss sich nicht wundern wenn die Kugel von hinten kommt......



In diesem Thread geht es konkret aber darum, dass sich die Angler und der Landesverband NICHT wegducken, sondern aktiv gegensteuern!
Wenn Mauler, die nichts unternehmen, weil sie vertreten werden wollen, den Gestaltern und Akteuren, die sich mit dem Nichtvertreten nicht abfinden, Wegducken unterstellen, dann wird's bedenklich, geradezu pervers.
In diesem Thread geht es um Unterrichtsmaterialien, die manche an den Schulen seitens des Angelns vermissen und fordern.
Diese gibt es aber, auch wenn die ideologisch Verblendeten dies nicht sehen wollen oder gar die ideologisch Blinden dies wegleugnen wollen.
Und so gilt für Angler dasselbe wie von Verbänden und Politikern:
"Nach besten Wissen und Gewissen"
In diesem Thread zeigt sich deutlich, wie wenig wenige hier wissen und wie wenig diese an Wissen interessiert sind; was auf deren Gewissen schließen läßt.
Auch du mein Sohn Brutus?
Wie ich doch die ideologisch verblendeten Hetzprediger auf beiden Seiten verachte ....
denn diese auf beiden Seiten schaden auf ihre Weise der Anglerschaft und dem Ziel des freien Angelns.


----------

